# Heart Rate Monitor for Android/Strava



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I was thinking that wireless heart rate monitors are the same. I snapped my Garmin together and hoped my Note 3 picked it up. It did not. Turned on my Oregon and it was working so I know the heart rate monitor works.

So, before I go spend more money on a new monitor should I be able to get this Garmin working with my Android phone? Maybe I'm missing something?

Thanks,


----------



## chipolopolo (Dec 29, 2008)

Probably some sort of pairing command?


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just FYI I have a note 3 as well and I could not get the mio arm one to work.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Going out on a limb here, not too knowledgable. I think Garmin pairs with ant+ not bluetooth. Does note 3 pair with ant+?


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes note 3 have ant+ and Bluetooth 4


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

ok, that's all I got!


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know you're trying to get it to work w/ Strava, but try one of the Garmin apps in the play store. It may let your phone get the data from the monitor.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Going out on a limb here, not too knowledgable. I think Garmin pairs with ant+ not bluetooth. Does note 3 pair with ant+?


I don't think it does out of the box but I found an ANT+ heart rate app and I installed and could see my heart rate but it only works with that app. Still can't get the phone or Strava app to recognize the heart rate monitor.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I would have thought the Garmin would work with Strava but I've got nothin' to help you there. I did just buy a Wahoo Tickr through Strava's store to replace the Timex watch/HRM I had that didn't have bluetooth capabilities. It works great. It was $59 which was customary through any other retailer but it qualified me to buy a Premium Strava membership for $39 instead of $59. Wahoo has a stand-alone app you can use with the Tickr if you're not running Strava but Strava picks it up the moment I start a ride and it's performed flawlessly, since. Edit: Oh...I'm rocking a new Galaxy S5, btw.


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

thx138 said:


> Just FYI I have a note 3 as well and I could not get the mio arm one to work.


I have the IMO alpha working with my note3 and strava.


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Try the strava forums yet? Bet someone there has your answer.


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll second the Wahoo Tickr. With both Bluetooth and ANT+ connects to strava and my Garmin at the same time.


----------



## mvmorten (Mar 17, 2012)

*Strava app for Android only works with Bluetooth*

The Strava app for Android only works with Bluetooth:
https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/22118588-Android-and-external-Biometric-sensors

Most phones don't support Ant+, but if yours does, you could try another app like Google My Tracks.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Most phones require a plug-in addaptor which can receive the Ant+ from the sensor.


----------



## nomoclips (May 16, 2011)

Problem is probably your heart rate sensor is not equipped with Bluetooth or ANT+. Does your sensor have Bluetooth or ANT+?


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

mvmorten said:


> The Strava app for Android only works with Bluetooth:
> https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/22118588-Android-and-external-Biometric-sensors
> 
> Most phones don't support Ant+, but if yours does, you could try another app like Google My Tracks.


You got it. In some more research I discovered it's the APP, not the phone. The heart rate monitor works with the phone and ANT+ apps, like the one I downloaded. Strava just doesn't get it.

Now, do I wanna spend another $30 or $40 to be told I suck? I'll likely wait until the Strava App works with ANT+. If it doesn't ever, guess I won't sweat it...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Spend the money. Embrace the Suck.


----------



## Some-E (Nov 9, 2011)

Strava for Android supports Bluetooth LE and ANT+ technology

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/216919007-Android-and-external-Biometric-sensors

"We officially support Wahoo sensors, however most other Bluetooth LE and ANT+ sensors should work."

"We don't support Bluetooth 2.0"

I'm just waiting to get a used Garmin heart rate belt. It has BT and ANT+. Interesting.


----------



## wxzdlxx (May 15, 2016)

Any one heard of this? 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-lightest-clinically-accurate-heartrate-monitor


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

wxzdlxx said:


> Any one heard of this?
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-lightest-clinically-accurate-heartrate-monitor


Okay, you've woken up every multi-year old heart rate monitor tread on the site. Sure you're not spammin' for the campaign?

btw...it looks like an answer to a problem that doesn't exist. It's also interesting how the video shows the one crossfit dude take it off. Yeah...I'm gonna carry a box around for it. And what's the deal with the sticky pad they nonchalantly show him peel off and do what with? Throw it out? One use?


----------

